# Got someone's number



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

So I was at a store today with my brother in law looking at stuff. There was a girl who helped me with something and blah blah. Later on he said he thought she was into me, I never notice those signs or act on them in the rare chance I do.

So this time I didn't do that. After shopping I went back and found her and straight up asked for her number, and she gave it to me. Talked a little bit and I awkwardly left (forgot to tell her my name) but went back and did. I slipped up a few times with awkward ocnversation but she was cute and seemed like she maybe appreciated it, so woo.

No clue what I'm going to do with her number though. Haha.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Call her! Sounds like the beginning of something great perhaps?:clap


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Cassabell said:


> Call her! Sounds like the beginning of something great perhaps?:clap


Haha well yeah, but when? I don't know her schedule or anything. Maybe I'll text her?


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

That is awesome. Good job acting fast.


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

Hahaha I'm so glad you went back to talk to her a 3rd time just to tell her your name. 

congrats dude! =]


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Haha well yeah, but when? I don't know her schedule or anything. Maybe I'll text her?


yep text her! usually 7-9pm is good i reckon as people finish dinner etc by then, good time to text


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

tardisblue said:


> That is awesome. Good job acting fast.


Hah, wasnt quite fast. Shopping took forever so it was about an hour or more later. I hid behind a pillar when she was talking to a coworker too. Thanks though. 



somemvp said:


> Hahaha I'm so glad you went back to talk to her a 3rd time just to tell her your name.
> 
> congrats dude! =]


Well, I realized she just wrote her name and number down and there was no real introduction...since I was nervous and never do this I completely forgot to just say "hey I'm xxxx". So after talking a bit and walking away a bit it popped into my head and I turned around and said "oh! And my name is xxxx" or something to that effect. I hope it looked charmingly befuddled as opposed to painfully awkward. I'm glad though too, regardless.



Cassabell said:


> yep text her! usually 7-9pm is good i reckon as people finish dinner etc by then, good time to text


I'm going to be smack in the middle of a class then. I have an open spot around 4-6 pm so I think I'll try then as she wil probably be working anyway since she was at that time last night.


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Hah, wasnt quite fast. Shopping took forever so it was about an hour or more later. I hid behind a pillar when she was talking to a coworker too. Thanks though.


Well, it's a lot faster than leaving and thinking about it for a while, posting on here for advice, then actually doing something days or weeks later.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't put any kind of negative evaluation on your interactions with her no matter what. 

You're not nervous, you're excited.

Don't do like I do where I daydream about time travelling years into the past to redo opportunites for romance that I failed to capitalize on.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

wootmehver said:


> Don't put any kind of negative evaluation on your interactions with her no matter what.
> 
> You're not nervous, you're excited.
> 
> Don't do like I do where I daydream about time travelling years into the past to redo opportunites for romance that I failed to capitalize on.


Oh I've done that. A lot. I'm done with it I hope as it's such an aggressively demoralizing and self esteem crushing thing to do.

Thank you for the advice and I'm trying to, when I have expected the worst it ended up being the opposite. Hopefully it stays that way!

You can do it too though, I'm not some newly discovered paragon of confidence and bravado.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Call her after a day or two. Ask her to hang out with ya somewhere. Don't over-do anything.


----------



## DrG (Jun 24, 2011)

YAY! That's a wonderful step! Romantic interactions, for me at least, are a lot harder. 

Did you text her?! How'd it go?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

DrG said:


> YAY! That's a wonderful step! Romantic interactions, for me at least, are a lot harder.
> 
> Did you text her?! How'd it go?


I did, quite a bit actually. The conversations are happening but they don't really seem to be going anywhere unfortunately. I don't think we are meshing too well and she doesn't seem to appreciate my humor or have many similar interests. I feel like I'm being pretty enthusiastic and stuff and she's not really, so unless she contacts me at some point I'm just going to move on. She didn't even reciprocate with a picture when she asked for one of mine, and seemed kind of creeped out that I wasn't on Facebook.

I've talked a lot more about myself than she has and I don't really want to be forced to lead everything, you know? We texted a bunch and I thought we were getting along but I've had to initiate everything since then and I'm the dude with SA so it's getting a bit tiring.


----------



## DrG (Jun 24, 2011)

offbyone said:


> ...I'm being pretty enthusiastic and stuff and she's not really, so unless she contacts me at some point I'm just going to move on. She didn't even reciprocate with a picture when she asked for one of mine, and seemed kind of creeped out that I wasn't on Facebook.
> 
> I've talked a lot more about myself than she has and I don't really want to be forced to lead everything, you know? We texted a bunch and I thought we were getting along but I've had to initiate everything since then and I'm the dude with SA so it's getting a bit tiring.


Yeah, especially if you don't seem to have the same interests and sense of humor. Still a great step and great practice. I'm sure a good confidence booster too! :clap


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

DrG said:


> Yeah, especially if you don't seem to have the same interests and sense of humor. Still a great step and great practice. I'm sure a good confidence booster too! :clap


Yeah I'm not thinking about it negatively at all. It was definitely a confidence booster.


----------



## ILuvAnnPerkins (Oct 7, 2011)

This is good news! Be proud of yourself


----------



## slimjim26 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hell yeah man, nice job, getting a number is always great. It sucks bein the dude in this situation, really we are the ones that are supposed to intiate everything, and because _you_ asked for _her_ number your kind of stuck having to be the one to start. Plus texting is never a good way to convey your personality, no tone, no body language, I say keep at it, call her and ask for a more personal interaction (preferably sex, but settle for dinner, haha jk). Either way what you decide to do still a great step.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Phone game is always difficult because you can never anticipate her mood. 

Congrats on plucking up the courage though. Takes a lot. :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say go on one date, maybe to a bar, and see how it goes. Texting is not the best way to get to know someone. In fact there were a few people that seriously annoyed me on messenger but were fun to be around in person.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I would say go on one date, maybe to a bar, and see how it goes. Texting is not the best way to get to know someone. In fact there were a few people that seriously annoyed me on messenger but were fun to be around in person.


Since you are someone whose opinion I've come to appreciate, I will give it a go. I agree on the texting thing but I would barely talk on the phone.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

tardisblue said:


> Well, it's a lot faster than leaving and thinking about it for a while, posting on here for advice, then actually doing something days or weeks later.


^This is absolutely right. I know in the same situation I'd probably be thinking of the "should coulda woulda"s of it all.

Major props dude!


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

wootmehver said:


> Don't put any kind of negative evaluation on your interactions with her no matter what.
> 
> You're not nervous, you're excited.
> 
> Don't do like I do where I daydream about time travelling years into the past to redo opportunites for romance that I failed to capitalize on.


I daydream about time travel back to 16... sigh the opportunities. But yeah don't be negative, any practice you can get is good for you. Dating is a game of probabilities. Also texting is horrible, it kills any sort of attraction and sends a relationship into friendzone.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow good job doing that!! It's quite charming that you went back to get her number 

Something similar happened to me the other day and I was considering going back to try to find the guy haha.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Knife said:


> Wow good job doing that!! It's quite charming that you went back to get her number
> 
> Something similar happened to me the other day and I was considering going back to try to find the guy haha.


Thanks! It really was way less painful than I assumed. I had like two hours to work up my courage while I finished shopping though. :lol

Definitely try it next time it happens. I was so nervous during the exchange but I just felt good after. There really is a low chance that anything bad will happen.

I just always think people in stores who are nice to me are being nice because they have to be, you know? That's partially self esteem talking and partially practicality but I know it's not always true now.


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

nSpace said:


> I daydream about time travel back to 16... sigh the opportunities.


Forget this actually. Really you gotta let go of all the missed opportunities. We had SA and that is a good reason things did not happen. There are women around at all ages. It's better to go and live a little by dating them than to sit around wondering what could have been.


----------



## KTMWill (Jan 13, 2012)

In my opinion, if shes genuine, she wont care if your a little awkward or slip up while talking to her. She may even think its cute.

Thats just my experience.. if she makes fun or you because you slip up, stay away.


----------

